

Why do banks lean on startups to revolutionise finance? - cobano
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-do-banks-lean-startups-revolutionise-finance-daniel-abrahams

======
yosef89
Is it only in UK? In the states we don't have these numbers...

